# First bow releases?



## Boker302 (Jan 5, 2020)

Any info on the first production made bow releases for the compound bow era? 

I have a early 1980 Bear whitetail hunter and I’d like a vintage release to go with it.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here are some I have dating back to about 1968. PM me if any thing strikes your eye.


----------



## ThatGuy4x5 (Dec 21, 2013)

kballer1 said:


> Here are some I have dating back to about 1968. PM me if any thing strikes your eye.


Thanks for sharing. Crazy how things have evolved into what they have.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Guess he wasn't serious as been almost a year & no word.


----------



## Boker302 (Jan 5, 2020)

No one had responded so after a few months went by I stopped checking the post.

those are some cool releases for sure

I had bought a bear whitetail hunter that I had planned to set up for a nostalgic hunt.
I was looking for a release from the late 70’s to early 80’s


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I posted a pic of old release on your first thread.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I recall being shown something called an “Eliminator” in the mid ‘70s (before I got into compounds) which someone told me was the first mechanical trigger release on the market. Any info on it? Before that it was rope-spikes and ledge types.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Oldest mechanical release I remember was the Annie Rue thumb, wife shot it back in the early 70's. It was before the hot shot that Keith Stuart MFG. I still have 2 of them if any interest in them.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Stash, What did that Eliminator look like? I remember a sight & possible a release that was made by Del Scrolbel from Milwaukee, WI. that made them in about "71". He also had a recurve
shoot through bow that could be shot RH or LH. I wish I could find more information on them. I shot with Del in a league in Waukesha,WI. at Centaur Archery


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I really can’t remember it precisely. Contacted a friend who has a nice collection of old stuff, he’s not sure either, but says it might be this one (in his collection):










He has a lot of neat stuff. Have a browse...
Www.archeryguy.com


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is the Anna Rue which I remember as being the oldest mechanical release from the early 70's.


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

kballer1 said:


> Here is the Anna Rue which I remember as being the oldest mechanical release from the early 70's.


Dean Pridgen sure did shoot it well.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

My X was first women to shot a 300 with one at Great Lakes Sectionals.


----------



## fangbows (Jun 29, 2013)

oldest release is likely an assyrian release from 4000 years ago


----------

